# Bubblicious



## cookie (Sep 11, 2013)

super CONGRESS & EMPIRE SPRING CO C SARATOGA NY pint.......loaded with tiny bubbles....


----------



## LC (Sep 11, 2013)

I dug one of the same as that one years ago cookie that was solid tiny bubble from top to bottom . Regrettably had a small chip in the lip . A friend of mine really liked it withal those bubbles so I gave it to him . Nice find .


----------



## epackage (Sep 11, 2013)

Another nice one, they never seem to end...


----------



## dw3000 (Sep 11, 2013)

Beauty!


----------

